# Wow! I love the darkroom!



## ToddLange (Sep 20, 2009)

Well I started school and we are working in the darkroom and it is way more fun than i ever imagined!

I picked it up so fast! lol.

I developed 3 photos before people finished 1! I almost developed more! haha.

I'll probably develop some more tmw even though i have what i need for the assignment.

I think i want to pick this up as a hobby!


----------



## ann (Sep 20, 2009)

it is great fun and am so glad you have found something to make your heart sing.

just keep practicing and learning more and more. It is a life time adverture.


----------



## Randall Ellis (Sep 21, 2009)

Yep, there's real magic in the darkroom  Don't get too wrapped up in speed though, there is a lot to be said for paying attention to what you are doing. Regardless, always have fun with it!

- Randy


----------



## icam (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow that's cool! it would be surprised. 

anyway, is the room really dark? but, i agree with you. it's really fun coz i've ever done it. but not in the room, it was in the cave. yes, in the cave! isn't that cool?

have fun!


----------



## Randall Ellis (Oct 5, 2009)

You can use a safe light with paper, but not with film, so it's not really terribly dark like a cave. With film, however, it is, or at least it had better be...

- Randy


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 6, 2009)

I love it too, miss it now I'm stuck on this bl**dy box. H


----------



## 1986 (Oct 6, 2009)

Isn't it amazing! Glad to see more and more people getting into the darkroom. 

Randall is correct, quality not quantity. Play around with different settings. Really perfect the print.

Happy Printing!!


----------



## christopher walrath (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah.. Don't get in a hurry.  Stick with what you know and be methodical and perfect it.  You'll be amazed with what you can accomplish with a single and simple combination of film, chems and paper.  Glad you're having a ball.  Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 10, 2009)

M tutor took me into a Dark room the otherday to show what we would be doing if I picked photography next year

I couldn't believe how dark it really was!!!!
I litterally couldn't see what was infront of me!
The upside was, I was in with a hot chick who also wants to do photography so any bumping would have a great excuse PP

but yeah was so awesome how dark it was, Darkest thing I've ever seen
mind you once he put the projector thingie on where you examine your slides, my eyes could focus a little more clearly.
the big Tub was huge too...

I cant wait to do photography in college nextyear!


----------



## ann (Oct 10, 2009)

perhaps he didn't turn on the safe light, as once your brain gets used to the light source it is very easy to see your way around, so there will be no excuse for bumping into folks.

altho, if you were looking at slides, it was for color which does mean complete darkness.

and ps. it is called an enlarger not a thingie


----------



## terri (Oct 10, 2009)

Correct - you don't want to see your hand in front of your face when you're actually getting the film from the camera into the developing tank - but that's (generally) the only time you need pitch black darkness. And you can do the actual film development at the kitchen sink in daylight, you don't need "a darkroom" for that. 

Once you get used to working under the safelights, moving around a darkroom is very easy. You can find your paper, dodging tools, etc., quite easily when you're in the darkroom working on an enlargement. 

Have fun!


----------



## Photoboy1980 (Oct 11, 2009)

I loved developing pics in the darkroom during college! On a side note... what is the shelf life for liquid and dry developing chemicals? Does one hold up a bit longer?


----------

